# Thick Yellow Pee



## monklover

My friend who just got her rabbit from a pet store came to me today telling me that her rabbit had thick yellow pee and she thinks that it is sick. She asked me if she knew what was wrong with her, so I told her that I would try to find the answer (I don't know why she couldn't!) But does anyone possibly know why the pee would be a thick yellow? Thanx!


----------



## aurora369

It could be bladder sludge basically calcium build up.

Can your friend bring her bunny to a vet to get the pee tested? 

Her bunny could have a bladder infection or needs a low calcium diet.

I don't have any experience with this, so hopefully someone else will come forward with more information.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp

How thick is thick? 



sas :?


----------



## jil101ca

My rabbits have thicker dark yellow pee in the summer if they don't drink enough. Did your friend just get the rabbit from the pet store. it could be de-hydrated. Being a new rabbit, a vet visit is probaly a good thing.


----------



## Pipp

Check out these links in the Library and see if anything there fits the profile. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12052&amp;forum_id=10



sas :?


----------



## Pipp

*jil101ca wrote:*


> My rabbits have thicker dark yellow pee in the summer if they don't drink enough. Did your friend just get the rabbit from the pet store. it could be de-hydrated. Being a new rabbit, a vet visit is probaly a good thing.


:yeahthat


----------



## ra7751

Hi,

A rabbit's urine is thicker than most other animals due to the way they metabolize calcium. It can also be different colors depending on the vegetable matter that has been eaten. If it is really concentrated or the rabbit is straining to urinate...it could be a sign of a urinary tract infection and/or sludge/stones. If the rabbit is dehydrated the urine will be very thick. This is one for a rabbit savvy vet to determine to make sure everything is OK. In the meantime, you might want to increase the hydration to see if you get any improvement. One of the easiest ways to do that is a few hand fulls of wet leafy greens such as romaine lettuce...don't overdo it, but a generous portion.

Randy


----------



## monklover

Thank you everyone! My friend doesn't know all that much about rabbits so she usually comes to me for help! I did make sure to tell her to make SURE that she drinks water and knows how to use the water bottle if that is what she has. I also suggested putting water on her greens to get some extra water. Thank you all and I will keep you all updated on how her rabbit is doing. 

~Megan &amp; Buddy:bunny19


----------



## jcottonl02

It could be a change of diet or season. When I first adopted Benji I brought him home and for a week he weed the colour of blood. Bright red. i was terrified and called a vet right away. But it turned out to be wee. it slowly turned back to orangy/yellow/white and he was completely fine. 
Does it smell really foul? Or just like strong wee? It sounds like the rabbit needs to drink lots, but I think your friend should call a vet and the vet will take a sample and send it off to be tested. Then you'll know for sure.
Hope its a help
Jenny


----------

